
Man Sentenced to Death for Blasphemous Facebook Comments in Pakistan - phr4ts
http://gizmodo.com/man-sentenced-to-death-for-blasphemous-facebook-comment-1796018170?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
cazum
This might be an unpopular opinion, but due to the relevancy of this post, and
the current political tendency among the regressive left to excuse actions
like this, I think it's an important one to share:

Criticizing religious ideology, no matter how deeply held or benign it is to
for believer, should be encouraged by everyone who values social progress. We
cannot improve as a society if it is deemed rude and intolerant to criticize
ideology. Criticism is the function of analysis and improvement.

There is a fine line to tread between criticism and simply insulting, but in
the case of "derogatory acts toward the prophet Muhammad", it is important
that we exercise our right, and what I believe to be our social
responsibility, to not be silenced by fear of social reprisal or violent
retaliation for the demonstrably effective method of allowing people to
confront ideology critically and without apology.

This of course applies to all schools or thought, whether religious or
philosophical, though the latter generally don't cause much issue when you
confront them.

------
rollingpebbles
Draw Muhammed and burn Qurans, because magical thinking must never be allowed
to install another Holy Roman Empire or Caliphate.

